# My Rhom's not eating!!



## JAWZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I recently transferred my Rhom into a different tank and he hasn't eaten since, that was about 5 days ago. He doesn't seem to be behaving any differently otherwise...What's his problem?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Stressed, getting used to his new environment, water differencial, pissed off because you didnt ask him if he wanted to move.. all these are factors of what may be wrong. Hope fully you've added some of the old water from the previous tank to let him get adapted to the new one. Other than that, give it time.. some get used to it in a few hrs, some a weeks.


----------



## JAWZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanks,....that helps....but how long can they go without eating??


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

After you've done your water check, give him time. Dont worry about him starving, he will eat when he feels like it, let him decide. Just dont leave non-live foods in the tank with him for a long period of time.


----------



## JAWZ (Apr 16, 2003)

How much of the water from the other tank should i put in the new one?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

As much as you can.. I usually do 30-60% depending on if I have enought buckets to transfer the water in. Also, using the old decors and equipments from the previous tank would help old bacteria establish in the new one.


----------



## JAWZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Sweet! ...Thanks!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Anytime man!!!Keep us posted and dont ever hesitate to ask questions!!!







Good Luck!!


----------

